# Blind placement



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Some hunters come here for info. Here are my thoughts on blind placement, i developed these theories while running hog hunts in central texas, they also work great for deer. 

Always set your feeders where the wind is blowing from the sides, not straight in your face from the feeder to the blind. When choosing a setup, know where the animals bed/feed and setup between bedding and feeding areas. Deer will always approach feeders from a downwind angle. If the deer moves down wind to scent the feed, he will smell you if you are straight down wind of the feeder. If the feeder is between you and the bedding/feeding area, you can predict where the deer will be approaching from and reduce the chances of deer winding you on the way to the feeder. I will typically place my stands 25yds away allowing for deer to move between me and the feeder without approaching too close. My favorite setup is having the wind quartering slightly toward me with thick brush behind me, and a road they can walk down to get to the feeder without getting my wind. 

Lastly, choose your stand based on where the deer should be (feeding area vs bedding area). I typically hunt feeders near bedding areas in the evenings, and hunt my feeders near feeding areas in the morning. I adjust this for moon phases and obsevations of deer activities. Hope this helps.

chuck


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Like to add we set up our blinds 40 yds from our feeder. We spread corn at the 20yd mark. This has worked very well for us in calming the deer down when they arrive for a bite. They ALWAYS come to the corn we spread and rarely pay much attention to us sitting in the stand. Good Info Chuck!


----------

